# value of this lemond?



## Bill in Bama (Dec 20, 2021)

I don’t want to highjack your space… but I would love to know if 250$ is a good price for this! I’m sorry but I didn’t know where to put this and you have the same question as i do!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 20, 2021)

I have one of those in red and black. that was a $3,000.00 bike new, so $250.00 would be a good price.

the frame is probably worth $250.00


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 20, 2021)

If i get it i want to flip it…. Wonder what would be a fair price? I own schwinns!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 20, 2021)

I think you will have to wait another 20 years before it has much value. that is a young mans bike and young men don't like steel anymore.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 20, 2021)

Disappointed in bama…. It’s feather lite!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 20, 2021)

advertised @ 19 lbs


----------



## sworley (Dec 20, 2021)

Check eBay for completed comps. Not all young people dislike steel and 853 is good stuff. Dura Ace parts. $250 is a good deal, just unsure how much meat is on them bones for the upside.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 20, 2021)

Any way of knowing how old it is….?


----------



## sworley (Dec 20, 2021)

I'd wager 2002-2005. Google image search the model name and that should help hone in.


----------



## juvela (Dec 20, 2021)

-----

a good number of Lemond cycles are shown and discussed in these two forum threads -





__





						Show your LeMond!!! - Bike Forums
					

Road Cycling - Show your LeMond!!! - OK someone said this should be started so I'll go first. I know I never get tired of seeing LeMonds.



					www.bikeforums.net
				








__





						Let's see your LeMond! - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Let's see your LeMond! - Old or new, doesn't matter! Here's an 04 Nevada City I'm picking up Saturday. I'll be making a lot of upgrades to it....



					www.bikeforums.net
				




---


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 20, 2021)

2003 was the last year for the steel frame. 2003's were red and black


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 20, 2021)

I had a buddy hounding me to buy my 2003. he kept bugging me and I had a Dr. bill for $1500.00 so I told him $1500 because I did not want to sell it and I thought he would say no. he bought it.

couple years later he is getting divorced selling his house and moving out of state. he looked on some bike blue book site and $350.00 was the price. so I bought it back.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2021)

I might be interested if you can find out the frame size.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 20, 2021)

How would i find out frame size?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2021)

Bill in Bama said:


> How would i find out frame size?



Ask the seller.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 20, 2021)

I mostly know 50’s and 60’s schwinn! It’s at a consignment store! I’ll ask! I’m probably gonna buy it at 250$! And see how i stacks up against my 74 continental!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 20, 2021)

if you have never ridden a bike like that it will be a brand new experience. the stiff frame puts your energy into moving the bike forward rather than flexing the frame. if you were riding alongside your Schwinn you would be pedaling half as much for the same speed.... probably using the brakes to stay even. you shift using the brake levers and it just clicks to the next gear.... depending on your size you could hit 60 MPH on a downhill. 

lots of fun. I wish I had one like this in my 20's. I bought mine when I was 40.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 20, 2021)

Crazy good deal!


----------



## 1439Mike (Dec 20, 2021)

Greg LeMond is an American icon. It’s worth $250 just to have a bike with his name on it! He was just awarded the Congressional Gold Medal. He rocks.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 20, 2021)

ebay sold LeMond bikes with steel frames:









						lemond in Bicycles | eBay
					

Get the best deals for lemond at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## fattyre (Dec 21, 2021)

Someone swapped out the crankset. Original spec was Dura Ace.  I’d bet they wanted a smaller chain ring and that’s why a compact crankset is on there.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 21, 2021)

Thanks dude…. I have no clue… I’m always looking for bikes and saw this one… took about a week before i even asked about it or looked up close… i wanna buy it and trade or sell it for 50’s schwinn parts!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 21, 2021)

fattyre said:


> Someone swapped out the crankset. Original spec was Dura Ace.  I’d bet they wanted a smaller chain ring and that’s why a compact crankset is on there.



Would you consider that an upgrade?


----------



## sworley (Dec 21, 2021)

Bill in Bama said:


> Would you consider that an upgrade?



Dura Ace to FSA? No!


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 21, 2021)

Bill in Bama said:


> If i get it i want to flip it…. Wonder what would be a fair price? I own schwinns!




U ever heard of the 'What was I thinking' song? Just wait till you try that machine. I have some early Trek's I thought I'd flip and still can for 3-5 time the money. This bike is gonna fly like you never dreamed a road bike  for $250 could.  U might keep on Truckin on the Continental but, Now U go get  FAST! an that ain't gonna be an easy to let go for double U money or more. . 😄


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 21, 2021)

Thats what im hearing!?😜


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 21, 2021)

Ok …. Ill snag it! Today after work! It comes with a cool looking pump! In pics of you look close!


----------



## mymikesbikes (Dec 25, 2021)

That's a great price for your Lemond.  I was looking a while back and they were going upwards to 1,000.  I was also looking for an older Dura Ace group set such as the one on the bike and they were going for 600-800.  I'd say 250 is a steal.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 25, 2021)

So did you get it @Bill in Bama ?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 25, 2021)

I am all for the prices of LeMond bikes going way up.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 26, 2021)

The consignment shoppe that has it has been closed for the holidays.. this is a small town and when we close up we close up! I hope they will open Monday!


----------



## mymikesbikes (Dec 26, 2021)

Good luck with it that's a great price.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 26, 2021)

Here's a show down on this bike. MFRP was $3,300 Whew!

Bicycle blue book has never given me a good estimate but IDK maybe they're close? https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/value-guide/product/37648/

There's a tic on the topic bike's wheel set. The bladed spoke Bontrager Race X-Lite wheel: The graphics on the PDF catalog and Illustration at Blue book. I Searched the net and came up empty handed B/C, these are the only sites they can be seen currently. Different from all others is the black graphics/Fonts on alumium toned rims. It's as if this model of wheel doesn't exist except in company illustrations.






Apparently, Trek is a distributor of these as well. Here's a PDF by them showing the frame as 2002 model.


			http://www.vintage-trek.com/Trek-Fisher-Klein-Lemond/2002lemond.pdf
		


🤓


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 27, 2021)

Thanks dude…. Im not very internet searchy! I’m loading up the dog heading into town to buy a bicycle! And maybe a guitar! Will get back to all ya’ll!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 27, 2021)

Thanks for taking an interest! I got no bike friends here!


----------



## mymikesbikes (Dec 27, 2021)

You will find out that you do once you get on the road.  Cheers


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 27, 2021)

Well….I just returned from town and still closed! Like my wife says “ you have to look at the hours of operation “…. I did and they are only open on Thursday..Friday…Saturday…😖 If you look at the “show your pooch” thread…you will see I found and returned the shop owners dog… buddy. So i will get my wife to contact her and arrange to meet her at the consignment shoppe! Boom! I know it’s still there… just laying helpless in the floor! Go figure!







Just sitting in the floor… unwanted!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 27, 2021)

This is the hardest I’ve worked to score a bike… and honestly the most I’ve ever spent! 250$ is alot for me! I want that air pump!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 27, 2021)

mymikesbikes said:


> You will find out that you do once you get on the road.  Cheers



Really dude… my friends wont even look at my bikes! Maybe the john deer 3 speed!


----------



## Boris (Dec 27, 2021)

I know you have plenty of cat friends though. Good luck with the bike I hope you get it today.


----------



## vincev (Dec 27, 2021)

I would hesitate giving out to much info about the location.I see some members already in their vehicles heading to Bama.


----------



## vincev (Dec 27, 2021)

Boris just asked if Portland Oregon was close to Alabama.


----------



## atilly (Dec 27, 2021)

Perhaps asking the wrong crowd, $250 is a STEAL.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 28, 2021)

vincev said:


> I would hesitate giving out to much info about the location.I see some members already in their vehicles heading to Bama.



You guys better not ….  Snot!.. That never even crossed my mind! That would seriously hurt my feelings! Tell me your joking! 
Shocked in bama!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 28, 2021)

vincev said:


> Boris just asked if Portland Oregon was close to Alabama.



It’s along way…. And we have tornadoes almost every day… Boris!


----------



## vincev (Dec 28, 2021)

Bill in Bama said:


> You guys better not ….  Snot!.. That never even crossed my mind! That would seriously hurt my feelings! Tell me your joking!
> Shocked in bama!



It has happened.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 30, 2021)

Well good and bad news…..we had a tornado last nite… told you so Boris!!! Nobody hurt but most of downtown messed up and emergency folks are saying stay home or go around downtown so probably no Lemond today! My wife is the local librarian so we will go look and make sure the library is ok…. I’ll try to get some pics as the library is downtown! We’ve had some hellish naddies in the recent past and most folks take heed of dark skies….Bill safe in bama!


----------



## HBSyncro (Dec 30, 2021)

Yikes, I hope everyone and everything is ok!  Cool bike for sure.  LeMond, world champion, yellow jersey + TDF wins x 3, Dura Ace, etc.  It is dated for sure with the early brifters and frame pump braze on.  The price is right, but don't expect to flip it for a huge profit.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 30, 2021)

vincev said:


> It has happened.



It happens far too often…. I would have been waiting on the doorstep MONDAY for them to open to beat out the bike-stabbers and the tornadoes!


----------



## all riders (Dec 30, 2021)

G OOD DEAL FOR SURE, Just some things to be aware of;  of all the modern shifters (brifters, brake-shift), only Campagnolo are truly rebuildable. Shimano(Dura ace) can be serviced usually to get some more usable time out of them but not really rebuilt--and a new or lightly used set of brifters will set you back some real$$.  This bike looks lightly used, so you're probably safe. #2 Radial spoking is generally better for lighter riders with heavier riders causing the rims to come out of true due to the lack of crossover and therefore lateral force resistance. Let me say I stopped racing bikes in the 80s and radial spoking was used as a weight saver especially popular on time trials bikes. Yes the bladed spokes were in use way back then --but advances may have been made that make this kind of wheels more suitable for the everyman.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 30, 2021)

Just returned from library…. Most of the damage is right dead in the middle of town! What most folk around here call …”the main red light”…My favorite antique store has one whole side exposed to the weather! But every one seems to be on top of it….very few minor injuries and zero fatalities!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 30, 2021)

We live about 5 miles from city center and have a good shelter! 





A must have …in our neck of the woods!


----------



## Boris (Dec 30, 2021)

Glad you're OK! Great Shelter. Generally are you able to round up all the cats when you receive a warning?


----------



## vincev (Dec 30, 2021)

I would try "Bike Forums".They are mostly road bike guys and have a lot of info on road bikes.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 30, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> Here's a show down on this bike. MFRP was $3,300 Whew!
> 
> Bicycle blue book has never given me a good estimate but IDK maybe they're close? https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/value-guide/product/37648/
> 
> ...



It's not that surprising that you can't find separate info on the wheels. 
Bontrager being the in house parts producer for  the Trek company (as Lemond was one of their brands) after all, they may well just be found on a few models in this style.
They would churn them out in different colour schemes to suit whichever brand of bicycle they were fitting them to.
Should make a great rider, and at the price mentioned you can't complain.
Good luck,  and don't worry, I won't be flying to the U.S.A this evening!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 30, 2021)

Man!
By the time you actually get that bike, it is going to be well deserved.
We’re all pulling for you, and glad to hear that nobody was seriously hurt in the tornado.
Of course, part of me wants to pull a prank on you, by having the owner of the shop, roll the bike out of sight, and then tell you, that they just sold it to a guy from California five minutes ago.
Then, just about the time you’re about to blow a gasket, they wheel it out, and say, here, it’s a gift, courtesy of the guy from California. Lol!


----------



## Boris (Dec 30, 2021)

A Buck Rogers serial's got nothin' on this thread!


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 30, 2021)

Seems a higher power doesn't want you to buy this bike.😮


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 30, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Man!
> By the time you actually get that bike, it is going to be well deserved.
> We’re all pulling for you, and glad to hear that nobody was seriously hurt in the tornado.
> Of course, part of me wants to pull a prank on you, by having the owner of the shop, roll the bike out of sight, and then tell you, that they just sold it to a guy from California five minutes ago.
> Then, just about the time you’re about to blow a gasket, they wheel it out, and say, here, it’s a gift, courtesy of



I somehow goofed up this post!???


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 30, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> Seems a higher power doesn't want you to buy this bike.😮



I know huh….. many of my co workers are ema… and emt… and military… active and reserve! So…our phones have been active! Lots of folks doing small town stuff…local government doing pretty well! They got this! It’s gonna shake out in the end! It’s mostly property damage and insurance claims now! Our mayor randy price was on the weather channel! 15 minutes and all!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 30, 2021)

Boris said:


> Glad you're OK! Great Shelter. Generally are you able to round up all the cats when you receive a warning?



Most of my cats are “free range” cats…. So the ones that are around during the event get caged and taken below…. Last nite our dog lilly and miss kitty were with us!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 30, 2021)

As far as the lemond goes….maybe sat! Although… Saturday has a high maybe on more fowl weather! We will see!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 30, 2021)

I’m ready…. 250$ hard cold cash! 













I said earlier….250$ is the most I ever paid…and I haven’t even paid it yet! I got this for 160$ at the antique store that lost a wall! I felt so sorry for the owner as he is my best junk man! 





If you expand the photo you can see the loss! That building up and across the street is were i got my 60’ hornet! The theater is up just passed the antique mall!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 30, 2021)

Our cool ass theater was ok!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 30, 2021)

I’ve been after them to have a “battle of the bands” event…. So far no luck!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 30, 2021)

I like this town! That photo was take at the onset of …. Covid…sucky ass covid!
Some of the sign was damaged last night!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 30, 2021)

I will make every attempt to secure the lemond in the morning! And then what! I got in this to end up with some vintage Schwinn!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 30, 2021)

S2 rims… a decent front fender for my 50…


Im not really a Tour de France guy!? More like a cougar dude! 


Parts…. I’ll swap! For vintage schwinn!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 30, 2021)

Maybe a working horn


Parts for the 59? Crank set? Fenders?


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 30, 2021)

What do the kids say…. Pm me?


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 30, 2021)

Thats all i really want!


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 30, 2021)

Bill in Bama said:


> I know huh….. many of my co workers are ema… and emt… and military… active and reserve! So…our phones have been active! Lots of folks doing small town stuff…local government doing pretty well! They got this! It’s gonna shake out in the end! It’s mostly property damage and insurance claims now!! 15 minutes and all!




 ""Our mayor randy price was on the weather channel""

I caught this news clip about mid-west bike thieves during tornados.






Prob a good thing U got Cats. Word, they'll hold small dogs for ransom too. 


.
,
.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 31, 2021)

Got it! I own it! My first nice road bike!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 31, 2021)

Now i need some of those fancy shoes! 🤪


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 31, 2021)

Momma had a big part in this! Was kinda my Christmas!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 31, 2021)

I need some regular peddles!???


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2021)

Bill in Bama said:


> I need some regular peddles!???



Or a nice set of shoes!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 31, 2021)

I think they call them “ clip in’s “???


----------



## HBSyncro (Dec 31, 2021)

Congrats!  Those pedals are "Clipless" pedals due to the lack of a toe clip.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 1, 2022)

Yeah, I figured U'd got hooked up with the "But Babe it's Christmas" logic Way to go!
 BTW, On one of my Treks, I got the Schwinn 2002-05 er somtin, spare parts freebee; China Cruiser  lady's size  blue comfort seat on it. Yeah, looks dumb but works like a charm and B/C these machines are so dam fast! who cares! Your new bike looks awesome man, super condition! !


----------



## comet (Jan 1, 2022)

Be careful. You ride a 19 pound bike it's going to be hard to get on a 35 pound bike.


----------



## mymikesbikes (Jan 1, 2022)

Great job.  That's such a sweet bike.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 1, 2022)

Well….on that last note I’ll say thanks to all of you that dig bikes and the ride! Thanks for following my road bike trek! Bill…chill’n in bama! Now…on to the next one….🖖


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 1, 2022)

I heard about a scrap iron find…I heard he would take anything over 40$… comes with a “old western flyer” dude said it had truss rods? Both for 40$..? Idk … I’ll try to go look Monday! Western not pictured!


----------



## 1937Zenith (Jan 1, 2022)

I had one of these summer of 2021 and I sold it for $500 cash. Depends on the demand where you are located. I’m just outside of Chicago and demand was high with bike shortage.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 1, 2022)

1937Zenith said:


> I had one of these summer of 2021 and I sold it for $500 cash. Depends on the demand where you are located. I’m just outside of Chicago and demand was high with bike shortage.



You had a trek lemond? Did you like it?! I haven’t ridden this bike yet as I don’t have proper riding shoes!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 1, 2022)

Round two on tornado week! We are ready!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 1, 2022)

Seems like this has zero to do with the value of a lemond?


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 1, 2022)

comet said:


> Be careful. You ride a 19 pound bike it's going to be hard to get on a 35 pound bike.



Well i have a good road bike… i take it out for good fast rides! 


Solid 10 speed! It’s a 74…


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 2, 2022)

Yeah, U don't need no stinkin special shoes. I have a set of Campagnolo C-Record Delta clipless (below) on my my other, 19-pound, full campy Trek. What? It ain't like I could G.A.S. about racing, joining road bike clubs, garb,  Speedos and dammed shoes. Just git on it, flip pedals up or around, find your comfy spot on feet and go! On these, I flip up-side down. It's different or weird at 1st but there's plenty space to get in a good position on the bottom side.


----------



## nick tures (Jan 2, 2022)

Bill in Bama said:


> I heard about a scrap iron find…I heard he would take anything over 40$… comes with a “old western flyer” dude said it had truss rods? Both for 40$..? Idk … I’ll try to go look Monday! Western not pictured!



chainguards got to be worth $40


----------



## 1937Zenith (Jan 2, 2022)

Bill in Bama said:


> You had a trek lemond? Did you like it?! I haven’t ridden this bike yet as I don’t have proper riding shoes!



I did not ride it to be honest. I was checking out some local garage sales and a guy had just rolled it out with a really really reasonable price tag on it and I could tell it was a high end bike so I just bought it to see if I could make a few dollars. Mine was a little different from yours but I believe it was trek made. Here’s a pic of the one I had


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 7, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah, U don't need no stinkin special shoes. I have a set of Campagnolo C-Record Delta clipless (below) on my my other, 19-pound, full campy Trek. What? It ain't like I could G.A.S. about racing, joining road bike clubs, garb,  Speedos and dammed shoes. Just git on it, flip pedals up or around, find your comfy spot on feet and go! On these, I flip up-side down. It's different or weird at 1st but there's plenty space to get in a good position on the bottom side.
> 
> View attachment 1539222



I try it …


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 7, 2022)

1937Zenith said:


> I did not ride it to be honest. I was checking out some local garage sales and a guy had just rolled it out with a really really reasonable price tag on it and I could tell it was a high end bike so I just bought it to see if I could make a few dollars. Mine was a little different from yours but I believe it was trek made. Here’s a pic of the one I had
> 
> View attachment 1539436



Very nice … still looking at the one i have!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 7, 2022)

How can I tell what cm this bike is… if i was looking at a 50’s schwinn i would have some clue as to what i was looking at! And the rim size!? I know it’s not a 26” canti with S2 rims! My wanting to be precise is so i can confidently list it for sale! I know my price point …. I just don’t want to sound stupid when i talk about it to potential buyers!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jan 7, 2022)

Just talked with a dude had an OC chopper… dude was positive it was a Schwinn! Another scrap iron find! Said it was spray painted green!  75$ …. He is coming over tomorrow around 2pm.. spray paint…. I’m thinking 50$! And a six pack!


----------



## fattyre (Jan 7, 2022)

Bill in Bama said:


> How can I tell what cm this bike is…



Center of bottom bracket or crank spindle to either the center of the top tube or top of the top tube.

From what I remember these bikes were offered in even sizes like 54, 56, 58 etc.  

Wheel diameter is 700c.  Width will be somewhere on the tire. Most likely 23 or 25c


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 7, 2022)

Bill in Bama said:


> How can I tell what cm this bike is… if i was looking at a 50’s schwinn i would have some clue as to what i was looking at! And the rim size!? I know it’s not a 26” canti with S2 rims! My wanting to be precise is so i can confidently list it for sale! I know my price point …. I just don’t want to sound stupid when i talk about it to potential buyers!



Dang, U gonna dump it and not even try it out.

Extra bonus on your bike, U may have noticed this other ain't got tires like your; red and yellow original tires, berry cool. They look hardly dirty from what little it was used, maybe 1 season at best, Og owner just showing it off.

Regardless, member this post? The PDF file by Trek, linked at bottom, it has everything U need including, determining the size of frame. PS, They're not by Trek, but they probably put the wheels and tires on em. Trek is just one of the many distributors that's also listed in PDF. 

""" Here's a show down on this bike. MFRP was $3,300 Whew!

Bicycle blue book has never given me a good estimate but IDK maybe they're close? https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/value-guide/product/37648/

There's a tic on the topic bike's wheel set. The bladed spoke Bontrager Race X-Lite wheel: The graphics on the PDF catalog and Illustration at Blue book. I Searched the net and came up empty handed B/C, these are the only sites they can be seen currently. Different from all others is the black graphics/Fonts on aluminum toned rims. It's as if this model of wheel doesn't exist except in company illustrations.





Apparently, Trek is a distributor of these as well. Here's a PDF by them showing the frame as 2002 model.
http://www.vintage-trek.com/Trek-Fisher-Klein-Lemond/2002lemond.pdf
🤓"""

😉

'''


----------

